# Cheers all from near Saskatoon



## Bremen (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello all,
I have been a hobby wood and metal worker for several years.  got into the hobby making knives.  On the metal working side, I have a 10x20 lathe and a benchtop mill (PM-25MV) that I have converted to CNC.  I live near Saskatoon (Pike Lake area).  Just wanted to say hi!

Cheers,
B


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 24, 2021)

Bremen said:


> Hello all,
> I have been a hobby wood and metal worker for several years.  got into the hobby making knives.  On the metal working side, I have a 10x20 lathe and a benchtop mill (PM-25MV) that I have converted to CNC.  I live near Saskatoon (Pike Lake area).  Just wanted to say hi!
> 
> Cheers,
> B


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome aboard B, great place to stop and shop with most being free.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hruul (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 24, 2021)

We love to see pictures of projects...it gives us something to discuss and ideas!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Bremen.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 24, 2021)

Ah Pike Lake......  that takes me back 30 years.... good times.....   I lived in Saskatoon proper around ~1992-1993, did my internships there.  Oh to be 20 again with no responsibilities enjoying the Saskatoon summers..... 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey there from Ancaster, Ontario.... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 27, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Oh to be 20 again with no responsibilities enjoying the Saskatoon summers.....


Wait, hold up 

Whats there to do for fun in Saskatchewan?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 27, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Wait, hold up
> 
> Whats there to do for fun in Saskatchewan?


We all look forward to packed stadiums again with crazy Roughrider fans and their watermelon hats  I don't even follow sports, but I love those RR fans and their hats. You guys are awesome.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 27, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Wait, hold up
> 
> Whats there to do for fun in Saskatchewan?



Well, after living in this province for 30 years.......  Saskatchewan has better lakes, better fishing, more relaxed bylaws.  In Saskatchewan they groom snowmobile trails alongside the highways and encourage use of them in winters. Here..... I got to deal with trigger happy sheriffs....

They have more curling rinks per capita than anywhere in Canada.  Everyone knows how to curl, and cross country ski.    Okay, downhill skiing, you got me.   A village of 200 people more likely than not has a sheet of ice 

They have a healthy attitude towards firearms, hunting, conservation.  It is encouraged, and supported, not looked down on.

Since you started this rant......

Saskatchewan has (had) cheaper housing, better perogies,  and more antique equipment opportunities x 50 than than Alberta.  The province isn't largely owned by a handful of wealthy mega families who all own 100 sections of land who hoard all the wealth (IMHO).  

But,  alas,   they didn't have the one thing I needed back then,   JOBS!   Tough place to scratch out a living.

And so, I live as a lake starved, fishing deprived metal hoarding, affluent-oil-based-economy-spending-beyond-my-means-society-hating shadow of former myself.

But home is where your lathe is..... relocation is always an option, retirement is coming!  

Go Riders.


----------



## historicalarms (Feb 27, 2021)

,  LOL...Driving through Regina on "game day"= 100,000 "green people running around on the streets...their everywhere. If the Riders win they all "go home happy and drunk to make more little green folks"...if the Riders loose they all go home mad...and drunk to make more little green folks....


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 27, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Well, after living in this province for 30 years.......  Saskatchewan has better lakes, better fishing, more relaxed bylaws.  In Saskatchewan they groom snowmobile trails alongside the highways and encourage use of them in winters. Here..... I got to deal with trigger happy sheriffs....
> 
> They have more curling rinks per capita than anywhere in Canada.  Everyone knows how to curl, and cross country ski.    Okay, downhill skiing, you got me.   A village of 200 people more likely than not has a sheet of ice
> 
> ...


I was only poking fun 

Friend of mine said his brother sold his place in Edmonton for $xxxxx, moved 10 hours East to Small Town SK, paid cash for a house on 3 acres and it’s the type of place where everyone knows each other and nobody locks their doors. I’m sure he’s embellishing a little but from what I’ve seen when I’ve been there not by much 

Actually the medical office I was at in Regina had Russian nurses and African doctors. The pipe yard in Regina had African workers. These people willingly emigrated (immigrated?) to Saskatchewan from around the globe and were happy to be living there 

Dang it you took the fun out of making fun of Saskatchewan


----------



## DPittman (Feb 27, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Well, after living in this province for 30 years.......  Saskatchewan has better lakes, better fishing, more relaxed bylaws.  In Saskatchewan they groom snowmobile trails alongside the highways and encourage use of them in winters. Here..... I got to deal with trigger happy sheriffs....
> 
> They have more curling rinks per capita than anywhere in Canada.  Everyone knows how to curl, and cross country ski.    Okay, downhill skiing, you got me.   A village of 200 people more likely than not has a sheet of ice
> 
> ...


Yup I've lived all my life in Southern Alberta, and for the most part, love it.  The only place I think I be comfortable moving to would be Saskatchewan.  I absolutely love the feel of Saskatchewan summers but I would definitely struggle with the winters.  I love my deep south Chinook.  Saskatchewan either has landscape that could substitute for my own or its way more beautiful (central sk).


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 27, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> I was only poking fun
> 
> Friend of mine said his brother sold his place in Edmonton for $xxxxx, moved 10 hours East to Small Town SK, paid cash for a house on 3 acres and it’s the type of place where everyone knows each other and nobody locks their doors. I’m sure he’s embellishing a little but from what I’ve seen when I’ve been there not by much
> 
> ...


It's always fun to make fun of Sask...I do it all the time.  I think because they are great people and can laugh at themselves better than Albertans (methinks).

Now that I am retired and am fortunate enough to have a stable income, I'd love to move there and buy an acreage. More bang for your buck than in Alberta.

Sadly, my wife's idea of roughing it is a 3 Star instead of a 4 Star hotel. So no chance of the acerage, the big shop, the no neighbours for miles, etc.

I think she'd be OK with the watermelon hat, so there's that


----------



## DPittman (Feb 27, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Now that I am retired and am fortunate enough to have a stable income, I'd love to move there and buy an acreage. More bang for your buck than in Alberta.
> 
> Sadly, my wife's idea of roughing it is a 3 Star instead of a 4 Star hotel. So no chance of the acerage, the big shop, the no neighbours for miles, etc.


Ha ha, I think your wife is my wife's sisters and you and I are brothers ( or as they say " brothers from another mother")


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 27, 2021)

I married a Saskatoon girl, born and raised in the “the city”, moved her to A small town , and now the acreage..... she would never go back to a small town .... I could probably move her even more remote

I just got back from the city, I feel claustrophobic until I get home ..... 

But we’ll all end up in a senior home eating through a straw eventually......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 27, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> It's always fun to make fun of Sask...I do it all the time.  I think because they are great people and can laugh at themselves better than Albertans (methinks).
> 
> Now that I am retired and am fortunate enough to have a stable income, I'd love to move there and buy an acreage. More bang for your buck than in Alberta.
> 
> ...


I used to work with a lady that warned me not to go to Western Canada, as I would not want to leave. Fortunately or unfortunately she was right. Don’t tell dispatch but I’d love to see more of northern BC and Alberta, and of course I’d love to see the Territories. 

I’m not sure what to say about watermelon hats


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 27, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> I used to work with a lady that warned me not to go to Western Canada, as I would not want to leave. Fortunately or unfortunately she was right. Don’t tell dispatch but I’d love to see more of northern BC and Alberta, and of course I’d love to see the Territories.
> 
> I’m not sure what to say about watermelon hats



I see as many people in costume at the Calgary stampede as I do at a rider game..... different hat and footwear [emoji3]

Go riders!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 3, 2021)

Welcome Bremen


----------

